# Tier 1 HSMP visa timeline??



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

What is the timeline to get the HSMP visa?


----------



## ukjackk (Oct 13, 2008)

*Uk hsmp*



Shankar said:


> What is the timeline to get the HSMP visa?


It can take upto 14 weeks technically though mine got processed within 10 weeks through an agency.


----------



## zeditave (Jan 14, 2009)

have been sponsored in the UK for over 4yrs, but just got made redundant. Told I am eligible for Tier I. Anyone know what my status is until that is approved, or even applied for?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2009)

Shankar said:


> What is the timeline to get the HSMP visa?


It generally takes between 6-8 weeks depending on what time of the year you are applying and from where. Generally, the period just before fresh intake of universities in UK, the no of applications is high and hence you might have to wait longer than usual.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 20, 2009)

zeditave said:


> have been sponsored in the UK for over 4yrs, but just got made redundant. Told I am eligible for Tier I. Anyone know what my status is until that is approved, or even applied for?



You can check if you are eligible or not using the Points calculator at the Home Office website. If you apply for the T1 visa soon, you will be permitted to stay within UK till the time that you get a result on your application. Else you might be classified as a visa overstayer.


----------



## zeditave (Jan 14, 2009)

Tier1VisaShop said:


> You can check if you are eligible or not using the Points calculator at the Home Office website. If you apply for the T1 visa soon, you will be permitted to stay within UK till the time that you get a result on your application. Else you might be classified as a visa overstayer.


Thanks for the reply. Long since sorted now.


----------

